# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Language exchange - Arabic-Russian

## Анатолий

Language exchange - Arabic-Russian  .علّمني العربية وأنا سأعلّمك الروسية
(`allim-nii al-`arabiyya, wa-ana sa-'ullimuka/(-ki) ar-ruusiyya.) 
Teach me Arabic, I will teach you Russian.
Научи меня арабскому, я научу тебя русскому.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Language exchange - Arabic-Russian  .علّمني العربية وأنا سأعلّمك الروسية
> (`allim-nii al-`arabiyya, wa-ana sa-'ullimuka/(-ki) ar-ruusiyya.) 
> Teach me Arabic, I will teach you Russian.
> Научи меня арабскому, я научу тебя русскому.

 !أهلاً و سهلاً يا اناتولي 
  أريد اولاً أن أشكرك على اهتمامك باللغة العربية! بالفعل من النادر أن اقابل اجانب ذو اهتمام ورغبة بتعلّم هذه اللغة الجميلة، وأعتبره شرفاً عظيماً أن يتقدم أجنبي ويدرس اللغة العربية بما فيها من صعوبات وقواعد معقدة
!ثانياً، أريد أن أباركك على إتقانك الملحوظ باللغة العربية، بالفعل بدى لي سؤالك كما لو كتبه شخصٌ عربي
 ثالثاً، إذا احتجت أي مساعده لا تتردد بإضافتي على المسينجر فساكون سعيداً بمساعدتك. أنا أتحدث اللغة العربية كلغتي الأم، وأدرس اللغة الروسية في وقت فراغي، لهذا علينا أن نتعارف ونساعد بعضنا البعض  ::  
!أريد أن أشكرك مرة أخرى على إهتمامك باللغة العربية وأتمنى لك التوفيق 
مع تحياتي،،
يزيد

----------


## Анатолий

سكرًا جزيلاً يا يزيد 
I have sent you a PM  ::

----------


## edwar_makhoul

مرحبا بك يا أناتولي وأنا سعيد جدا للتعرف عليك
أنا عربي واسمي ادوار وأنا أدرس اللغة الروسية التي هي اللغة المفضلة علي
ويسرني أن أساعدك في تعلم لغتنا اللعربية
لقد أححببت روسيا كثيرا خاصة تاريخ لروسيا الجميل
وأنا معجب بالقيصر الروسي بطرس الأكبر  
شكرا,
ادوار

----------


## Анатолий

Edwar, 
I received your messages and read this post. 
I have replied to you in an email but I haven't got any answer. Perhaps your mailbox has blocked it? 
Regards,
Anatoli

----------


## Анатолий

Language exchange is fun!  تبادل لغوي بين العربية والروسية

----------

